# Can DVD Drive read Blu-ray disc?



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wanted to know, can my computer's DVD drive(Samsung 22x) read Blu-ray discs?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 7, 2011)

No, it can't. Blu-ray discs cannot be read by the red laser on DVD-drives. They need 400nm blue lasers compared to 650nm red laser on DVD drives. Blu-ay drives have both the lasers to read all types of discs.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> I wanted to know, can my computer's DVD drive(Samsung 22x) read Blu-ray discs?



Apart from aniket.cain's suggestion I would like to add that DVD drives that can read blue-ray disks are called blue-ray combo-disks and they have a blue-ray sign at the front part. So if you can't see it, then it can't read/write blue-ray disks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

No they cant
Can a Blu-Ray or HD-DVD disk be played in a regular DVD-RW drive? - Tech Support Guy Forums


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> I wanted to know, can my computer's DVD drive(Samsung 22x) read Blu-ray discs?



no...its a simple thumb rule

1st came CD-Drive/CD-Writer --> Read CDs/Write CDs
2nd came DVD Drive/Writer --> Read CD/DVD both

but CD-Drive can't read DVD 
similarly
3rd came Blu-Ray Drive/Writer --> Read DVD/CD/Blu-Ray Discs
but DVD-Drive/Writer can't read Bluray...

then 4th will be like 'Z-ray' & so-on

I hope u got my point


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

looking at the price of DVD and Blu Drive is enough to say that normal DVD drives can't read BD discs and I've seen this type of useless threads before and some claimed they have invented a way to read DVD discs susing CD drive - what a blunder !!


----------

